#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Lenovo launches 5 smartphones in India

## Rahul.sharma2267

*PC giant has made its foray into the smartphone market in India with five smartphones spread across different price bracket.
*PC  maker, Lenovo has announced its entry into the Indian smartphone market  yesterday with five Android smartphones which are priced between Rs  6,499 to Rs 28,999. While two of them have five inch screens, two others  have 4 inch display while one has a 3.5 inch screen.


The smartphones are namely - Lenovo K860, Lenovo S880, Lenovo S560,  Lenovo P700i and Lenovo A60+. Here is a look on their complete  specification list.

*Lenovo K860
*

This is the costliest smartphone in Lenovo India's arsenal. Going by  its price of Rs 28,999, it has a lot of competitors like Samsung Galaxy  Note, Sony Xperia S, LG Optimus 4X HD etc.
As its price, the phone has higher end specifications as well like a 5  inch full HD capacitive touchscreen, 1.5 Ghz quad core processor, 1 GB  RAM, Android Ice Cream Sandwich operating system, 8 megapixel rear  camera, 2 megapixel front camera and a big 2250 mAh battery.


*Lenovo S880
*

Like the K860, it too has a 5 inch capacitive touchscreen albeit with lower resolution of 480x800. It has a 1 GHz  Cortex-A9 processor that runs the Android ICS operating system.  Besides, it has 4 GB internal storage which can be expanded by upto 32  GB via a micro SD card, 512 MB RAM, 5 megapixel autofocus rear camera,  and a secondary VGA camera.
For connectivity, the Lenovo S880 has WiFi, Bluetooth, GPS with A-GPS support and a micro USB port. Its 2250 mAh battery is expected to give it long operational life as well.


*Lenovo S560*

It comes with a 4 inch IPS capacitive multi-touch screen and has a 1  Ghz dual core processor. Besides, it has a 5 megapixel rear camera, 512  MB RAM, 4 GB internal memory, Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich operating  system, Dolby Mobile Dual speakers etc.

Lenovo has kept its price at Rs 14,499


*Lenovo P700i
*

This dual SIM phone comes with a 1GHz dual-core MediaTek MT6577 processor, 4 inch IPS display, 512MB of RAM, 4GB of internal storage, expandable memory of 32 GB, 5.0 Megapixel with Auto Focus rear camera, VGA front camera, 2500 mAh battery, Bluetooth v2.0 with A2DP, GPS with AGPS support, WiFi, and FM radio.
It is priced at Rs 12,498.


*Lenovo A60+
*

This is the cheapest Lenovo smartphone currently available in India,  at Rs 6,499. Carrying a dimension of 115.8 x 60.8 x 11.9 mm, the Lenovo  A60+ comes with a 3.5 inch display with 320 x 480 pixels resolution.  Besides, it has Android 2.3 Gingerbread, 1500 mAh battery, 144 MB  internal memory, 16 GB expandable memory slot, 1 Ghz processor, 256 MB  RAM, 512 MB ROM, WiFi and Bluetooth connectivity.

Also, the Lenovo A60+ has a 2 megapixel camera and dual SIM feature.

Source: The Mobile Indian





  Similar Threads: LG India launches it's ND8520 Speaker Dock ASUS launches it's range of Windows 8 ultrabooks and hybrids in India HTC launches it's latest android flagship smartphone, One X+ in India. Nokia launches the low-end Lumia 510 in India

----------

